# Columbus is gettting a Carpet Track



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Columbus is finally getting a carpet track and new hobbyshop. Platinum Hobbies & Raceway will be open by Nov 1. 
http://www.platinumhobbies.com

Nothing on the website yet. 
The track and hobbyshop will be located off of Brice Road on the SE side of Columbus just south of I70 outside the I270 outerbelt. 

They plan to get the carpet down and then start letting racers practice while the hobby shop is being setup and stocked. Not sure if they are using Ozite or Fanfare carpet. Decision is still out on Paragon or other smelly traction additives. The smelly paragon gives me bad migraine like headaches so, I hope it is odorfree addititves.

RAFster
David


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Platinum Hobbies has a Forum for the Hobbyshop and Track.
CORCAR's Forum isn't replaced by this as the group that has CORCAR's equipment is not affiliated and will be racing in the summer as usual...
http://platinumhobbies.com/FORUM/index.php

The location for Platinum's Hobby shop and Track is across from Scarborough Mall in Columbus Square East Shopping Center on the East side of Brice Road south of I70.
Brice Road is the first exit on I70E of the I270 outerbeltway on the East side of Columbus.


What is interesting is that Mo Denton has said that Scarborough Mall should also be watched. It makes one wonder if there may be 2 tracks coming to Columbus. It will be interesting to see that if it happens because I don't think Columbus has enough racers to support 2 tracks.
Time will tell.

RAFster
David


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats how it works!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Thanks for keeping us up to date, RAFster :thumbsup:


----------



## cb30 (Dec 26, 2002)

Mount Vernon racers are waiting to GO HARD AND TURN LEFT. 4cell stock oval pan car RULES!!!!!!!!!! Keep us informed


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I mis-spoke on CORCAR's forum going away and have corrected that in the earlier post. Platinum has some tie-ups on paper work but still plans on meeting the Nov 1 date for opening.
FWIW

RAFster


----------



## cb30 (Dec 26, 2002)

RUMORS, RUMORS!!! Is it true that this is going to be a strickly touring car track? Just wondering.


----------



## cb30 (Dec 26, 2002)

DEAD THREAD? Thats how good tracks go under!!!!!!!! NO INFO


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

cb30,
Just been busy...haven't had a chance to check back with an update.
Columbus's Carpet track is being built. Work started this week. The first shop was not approved due to entertainment and other zoning use issues. Bio had to find another place and construction began Monday. Target is to have the track built out by November 14th. Check the forums at www.platinumhobbies.com for more up to date info. 
From what I understand the race fees will be $12 and practice is $5 once things are up and running. 

If you are in the Columbus area and have time and want to help build it, then check Platinum Hobby's website for more info and scheduling info as well as Bio's contact number. The more help, to a point, the faster it is finished. 

I believe the CRC ozite carpet is here and I'm not sure if the AMB scoring system has arrived yet or not. Things are coming together slowly in some ways and not so slowly in others.

The facility, 7000+ sq feet will house a hobby shop and carpet track used for OVAL (Saturday Nights), Touring, Pan Cars, and hopefully 18th scale racing of ON-road and Stadium style trucks.

RAFster
David


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*Columbus Track update*

The inevitable construction delays have happened, but the track is nearing completion. Drywall work has taken more time than originally planned for and other modifications needed along the way. The carpet being layed has been delayed due to the drywall work...you don't want drywall dust in the racing carpet if you can avoid it...
It is going to be one sweet facility. The track is around 35 x 70 feet and the driver's stand is really long. The pit area will support up to about 100 racers in the back corner beside the track. A four foot high wall protects spectators and others. 

The plans are to have the race results displayed on large screen flat panels. 

The track facility is going to be fantastic and the hobby shop will be great as well. 

BTW, the carpet is CRC and it is the latest generation of racing carpet, ozite is old technology now apparently, as this is the 4th or 5th generation material.

Current target and last slip of the date for the "test and tune" is to November 28th. 

It will be here before you know it! Only 10 days away from today.

RAFster
David


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds good keep us informed


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Opened today for oval test and tune, runline approx 135', smooth as a billard 
table, well lit, plenty of pit space, tables,chairs provided. Located inside a mall, plenty of people were watching the BRP's today as we worked on setup,and fielded a lot of questions. Track is fast and smooooooth. 

Road course racing on Sunday, road course practice on Mon/Tue/Wed
Oval practice on Thur/Fri. Oval racing on Saturdays (looks like start time of 5:00pm?)


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

COOL! sounds like an awsome track to go to! Who is up for a road trip? 

5749 Brice Outlet Mallway, Columbus Oh 43232
Phone (614) 367-RACE

Looks like a two hour drive for me...


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

If you come in through the rear entrance you will be coming in at the 
track pit area and it is shorter. Once you turn off of Brice to head to 
the Brice Outlet Mall on Tussic you will pass the Skyline Chili and turn 
in just past it. Turn left to go towards the Meijer and to the right of 
the Skyline. Just past the Skyline and that wing of the mall, then make 
a right turn just before the stop sign.
You pass the loading dock and go to the far end of this unnamed "street" 
and Platinum's door is just before the emergency exit alley of the Theater 
which is at the other end of the mall. 
The street number and "Platinum Hobbies" in holographic type is on 
the door. 

The track is phenomenal and facility is great. Hobby shop is still being
stocked and there are pit benches and metal folding chairs provided 
along with electiricity. 

Bio was thinking the 18th trucks might be running on Wednesday 
evening since they would have a track layout with jumps and the like. 

Bio was wondering if Oval or Road Course would be more to 18th scale
enthusiasts liking. Me, I like both.
You come race and Bio will make "room" and a place on the schedule.

BTW, the carpet traction compound allowed are: Paragon odorless, Niftech, and Zip Free. Jack the Gripper is forbidden.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Forgot to mention...the racers at the Road Course test and tune were seeing ZERO tire wear with the new CRC Fasttrak Racing Carpet. The traction is there, it is billard table smooth and no detectable tire wear for touring cars. It is inside and clean and warm. Good visibility from the super long driver's stand. A great gyro place 50 feet from the door and Skyline, Wendy's, McDonalds, and a few other fast food places within easy driving distance.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Out of curiosity why did they ban Jack da Gripper


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK they have a 1/18th scale thread.....looks like a cool place to race!!

http://platinumhobbies.com/FORUM/viewforum.php?f=5

How about a road trip?!?!?!?


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

I'm in for that road trip! I'll be up in the Columbus area between Christmas and New Years for a few days. From the schedule posted- it looks like we will be there on practice days. Does anyone know the exit number off of I70? Anyone have any setup tips for a BRP SC18?

Thanks,
Ross


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

"Jack da Gripper" is not on the approved list because they understood it's buildup
or side-effect with other traction compound or just itself...was that it causes 
a sticky or gummy residue on the carpet. That's what was explained to me...

The track is on I70 on the East side of Columbus. Brice Road exit is the first exit outside the outerbelt on Columbus' east side. I don't know the exit number.


----------



## OVAL4EVER (Jan 17, 2002)

*want to get some info*

do you run Norrca, Roar or arrcor type rules? any 1/10 scale pans running 4 CELL STOCK oval?
Is this a flat or banked track? very interested in adding some varity to my racing.
someone send me an email please....CB30 any chance you'll make the trip up for Classics hangover race?
Been a long time since I got to run with you.


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

Roll call- who will be at Platinum hobbies on Dec. 27, 28, or 29? Anyone with BRP cars?


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

aeracer, I will be traveling those days so 2 of us will not be there. Set up used for the first race was stock gearing for all of us, orange/green, orange springs washer under right front.


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

oval4ever, stock class 4/cell nascar body with wing. Busch class 4/cell stock motor full nascar body w/spoiler. open tire compounds both classes


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

Warbird- Thanks for the setup tips. How many people usually show up to run BRP cars?


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

1st race was last saturday, 6 were in attendance, a lot of people were talking with me and a couple new ones were purchased. Class should grow if people show up and support it.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Bio is willing to stock parts for the BRPs if the class develops a consistent following, otherwise he will order parts on request...
Nice facility with electricity, pit tables and chairs provided and it is warm, except when people leave the door open...then a little drafty.
Oval has seen the following. I like road course but I don't have the money
to race two days back to back so, I'll just be doing oval until such time
or desire is there to do the road course. (Saturday works better for my schedule as well...)

RAFster
David


----------

